# First duck hunt



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Took my dog for his first real duck hunt yesterday. His was really fidgity in the blind but came into focus quick when the guns starting going off. You never know 100% when it's time to put it all together in the pouring rain and wind, out on the marsh but he did well. He'll never be quite as good as my last gun dog. She was one of those "once in a lifetime dogs" but he will make a good all around utility hunting dog. He got the job done.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

After our first duck hunt, we found out we didn't care for duck (or goose) What can one say ...

Congrats on the good all around utility hunting dog!


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

*Andi said:


> After our first duck hunt, we found out we didn't care for duck (or goose) What can one say ...
> 
> Congrats on the good all around utility hunting dog!


Have the battle wild both wild duck and goose is in the preparation. It can range from gourmet faire to barely edible. BY the way both make great jerky as well


----------

